# Ахиллов рефлекс



## Ell (14 Дек 2006)

У меня вот какой вопрос возник. На левой ноге отсутствует ахиллов рефлекс (это правильное выражение?). На правой он отсутствует еще со времени операции, то есть уже 10 лет. 

Это что? Не работает сухожилие? Если это так, то возникает вопрос - а как его заставить снова начать работать, хотя бы на левой ноге?


----------



## Ell (15 Дек 2006)

видимо,что-то не то спросила....


----------



## Та самая (15 Дек 2006)

Ell, в понятии ты не ошиблась, все правильно -)

Просто, похоже, этот вопрос не интересен ни одному из врачей, а точнее сухожилие - это чуть-чуть не по их части. 
Вот если б речь шла о костях и мышцах... :prankster2:


----------



## Ell (15 Дек 2006)

Та самая  
Я не думала просто,что сухожилия можно рассматривать отдельно от мышц  Опять же-если есть специалисты, дающие советы по реабилитации при МПГ, значит они должны всё знать) Не просто ж так стал отсутствовать этот самый рефлекс.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2006)

Есть нерв, отвечающий за мышцу и выходящий из позвоночника.
Для проверки его работоспособности (а она страдает при его плохом состоянии, а оно возникает при различных патологических процессах в т.ч. в позвоночнике, в т.ч. при грыже диска) можно проверить рефлекс, ударив по сухожилью этой мышцы, можно проверить чувствительность в зоне отвественности нерва, можно проверить силу мышцы, за которую нерв отвечает. 

В Вашем случае от давления грыжи часть нерва пострадала, поэтому нет рефлекса и чувствительности, сила сохранилась.

Учитывая сроки, 10 лет, восстановление едва ли возможно. Считайте это шрамом на нерве, не обращайте на это внимание. Для жизни нужен не рефлекс, а сила в ноге. 

Кстати, именно так врачи определяют, какой  корешок поражён, и на каком диске есть грыжа.


----------



## Ell (16 Дек 2006)

*Доктор*, я на правую ногу не обращаю внимания. Нет там ничего - и не будет, это ясно, как белый день. Меня сейчас левая нога больше волнует. Странно будет и ее бесчуственной же иметь nea


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Дек 2006)

ВАша цитата:...В октябре этого года резко стала болеть левая нога. Легла в стационар, т.к. снять боли было невозможно. Естественно, сразу сделала МРТ. Результат ошарашил. Вкратце - изменения L1-S1 со снижением высоты и т.д., эрозии замыкательных пластинок тел L1-3,5 за счет мелких грыж. L3-L4 пролябирование диска кзади до 4,5 мм. L4-L5-пролябирование в просвет позв.канала кзади до 6 мм и книзу до 12 мм. L5-S1 пролябирование по дуге большого радиуса кзади и влево до 4 мм. S3 периневральная киста слева до 26х12 мм...


Т.е.  у Вас грыжа диска и от неё пострадал нерв (к счастью только рефлекс и чувтвительность), сила не страдает (хотя попробуйте походить на пятках и на носках), боль отступила. Теперь будем ждать восстановления чувствительности и рефлекса.

Про чувствительночть, мы уже договорились: контроль через 2-3 месяца, 6 месяцев, 12 месяцев. Чаще всего, всё, что остаётся после этого остаётся навсегда. А сейчас нерв надо холить, лелеять и кормить

*Холить:* стимулировать физиотерапией, делать ЛФК.
*Лелеять:* массаж, постизометрия.
*Кормить:* препараты группы В и сосудорасширяющие, лучше курсами внутривенно капельно.

Рекомендации выданные на форуме не являются основанием для самостоятельного применения, без консультации с лечащим врачом.

(Для Павла, нужен смайлик с таким предупреждением)


----------



## Ell (16 Дек 2006)

*Доктор*, я думала просто заставить начать работать *сухожилия*, думала их первыми надо мучать. Но я, понятное дело, темная  
Что такое постизометия?

На капельницы собираюсь весной, даже если ничего болеть не будет.
А физиотерапию...боюсь я что-то...грыжи-ладно...а киста?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Дек 2006)

Посмотрите в поиске: Постизометрическая релаксация.
Физиотерапию - можно, но т.к. Вы много занимаетесь, пока подождите. 
На капельницы надо ходить по показаниям, а не по времени года.
Показания определяет врач (знать бы когда пропал рефлекс, если в октябре - есть показания)

А, как, на носках и пятках?


----------



## Ell (16 Дек 2006)

Рефлекс точно пропал в начале ноября. Это по рекомендациям невролога я говорю про весну. Велено каждые 3-4 месяца, если не будет боли-6 месяцев.
На носках и пятках легко. Обе ноги.

А! Все понятно про постизометрию. Эту технику я помню. Спасибо


----------

